# Has Anyone Tried Building Water Bridge?



## 8878 (Apr 15, 2011)

I've been seeing pictures and articles about water bridges connecting multiple aquariums, and that fish do use them.

If anyone has attempted anything like this some tips would be appreciated. Especially if you know where to get some cheap clear PVC.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have and it worked but hasn't made it into use with my active tanks. Someone else just posted about this and had fish already swiming from tank to tank.


----------

